# Tomar clueless on H2O, says 'all chemistry one chemistry'



## Flash (Jun 14, 2015)

Former Delhi law minister Jitender Singh Tomar, whose police custody was on Saturday extended by two days in the fake degree case, tied himself up in knots while parrying basic questions on chemistry, which he claimed to have studied at a college in UP's Faizabad.

Tomar appeared clueless when a team of teachers and cops asked him the common names of compounds such as H2O (water) and NaCl (salt).

The AAP MLA, who gave wrong answers to all basic queries, ended the session with a gem: "All chemistry is one chemistry," he said, a tad philosophically, when quizzed about the types of chemistry taught in the Faizabad college.

Source: Tomar clueless on H2O, says 'all chemistry one chemistry' - The Times of India


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 14, 2015)

now i see that JST's allegation that the police is torturing him is absolutely true! 

P.S. - he couldn't show/take the police officials to the college's restroom in Faizabad when asked to locate or direct the personnel to it; instead took all of them on a tour of the campus, yet still couldn't locate the loo. even forgot to use his nose!


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2015)

Too much filler news by media.


----------

